# Danfoss vfd vs Toshiba P9 series vfd



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

WWTP right?

Don't let consultants start pulling that crap. I hate coming into a plant and joe blow engineering and every other firm out there has filled the place up with every different brand of drive, PLC and transmitter under the sun and none of it integrates with the last brand correctly.


----------



## Fixastang (Sep 4, 2012)

I can't agree more. The Engineering Firm is suggesting we change vfd brands as a part of a energy saving package. I have not seen any preliminary figures indicating what the potential savings could be.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

I've used them. Vacon right? They have some nice features and will pretty much do everything a Toshiba will. As for changing architectures...probably not a good idea unless a new spec is written so all new equipment will be standardized.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Must be the Danfoss rep bought better uniforms and more beer when he/she sponsored the firm's baseball team.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

I've never been terribly impressed with Danfoss drives. They were a small Danish manufacturer playing in a niche market for pumping drives used in Breweries and Water / Wastewater for years, but were recently bought by a Finnish company called Vacon. Vacon are big in the world wide drives industry and nobody gets big by making junk, but I have had my share of issues with Vacon drives, at least the ones they designed in Finland (Vacon also bought a US company called TB Woods years ago, and the old TB Woods drives were bulletproof). Cutler Hammer drives are all built by Vacon as well, and they have a somewhat poor reputation for longevity, but some of that might be related to the fact that Cutler Hammer has to service and support them, not Vacon. There is however nothing so special about the Vacon or the Danfoss drives compared to Toshiba that would warrant changing.

Even though I work for a drive mfr, my general advice on brand selection is to go with a LOCAL supplier that you trust and who offers *real *support. If that has been Toshiba for you, I see no reason to take a risk in changing to Danfoss for no reason. If Toshiba were messing up and treating you poorly, then OK, you should look elsewhere.


----------



## Fixastang (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. My boss is still strongly considering the Danfoss drives. I am hoping he will change his mind or at least delay his decision until we can get a good look at one of their vfds.


----------

